

Ask HN: Who is hiring interns? - brianjherman

It has been a few months since one of these got attention.
Let's try and preface each submission with city or country info, ie SF, NYC, Chicago, London, etc...
Thanks,
Brian Herman
======
milliemay
Chicago: Sandbox Industries hiring paid BizDev and Community Management
interns for its incubator company DashMob (www.dashmob.com). Contact
interns@dashmob.com.

